# Copley 1, Pillowpet 0



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL. Poor pillow pet!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful shots of Copley. Pillowpet...not so much.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

He filched it before it was wrapped for Christmas, and it had to be replaced with the "lambie" for Grace (the human kid). He is obsessed with it, but it is in rough shape after today!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So he did the pillow pet in!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

The pillow pet is evil and must be destroyed! He is beautiful.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The poor pillowpet was "retired" after this.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like he had a good time doing it!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He saved Grace from that evil pillow pet - good job Copley 

Beautiful pictures


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I knew Copley would win. That poor pillow pet stood no chance.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank goodness you had time to get Gracie a replacement. Looks like Copley didn't quite understand what the purpose of a pillow pet was.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Those are great pictures...Copley is so handsome. RIP little bee pillow pet


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

hahahah those friggin' pillow pets.

yay for copley he beat the bee!!

great photos = )


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

That's just what would happen to a pillow pet at my house. Too funny!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Sigh. Easy come, easy go. Looks like Copley thinks it was worth it!


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

LOL...That was hysterical. You can actually see the pride in him.. carrying the befallen pillowpet !!
He is simply beautiful!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great photos. I can't help but smile every time I see a Golden carrying a blanket, stuffed animal, pillow, etc. 
Is he pouncing at things under the snow? My Parker hears or feels things under the snow and ground. He gets that same look and then he pounces and snoots around in the snow or dirt like something is crawling down there.
Copley is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

copely is beautiful.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Now that Grace is 11 and Kate is 6, they take it less hard when a golden swipes a toy then when they were tiny kids. However, the pillow pet was NOT for Copley, lol.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ha Ha-poor pillow pet! Copley looks just gorgeous.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

those are insanely gorgeous pictures...what a gorgeous dog....

have to google pillowpet....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Great pictures. And Copley is such a beautiful dog!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks! I can't wait to see what he is like as an adult.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Thanks! I can't wait to see what he is like as an adult.


 How old is he now?


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, it sure looks like he had a good time! He looks quite pleased with himself. 
He is one stunningly gorgeous boy. His coat is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks! He is 13 months.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he sure is looking gorgeous these days! what a coat!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

He looks very proud of himself! Copley is a very handsome pup.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Those pictures are gorgeous!

Last week I was walking in my house, when I found a "skin" from one of MacKenzies toys laying on the front steps. At first I thought it was real, then I realized it was her toy that she destroyed about 2 months ago. She must have found in outside in the yard someplace. A lot of times we will through the "skins" away, only to see her or Brady carrying it around the house again an hour later.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Silly Copley is right this second being groomed by Indya, and if he is good, he will take home the unicorn pillowpet. . . Round II!


----------



## Azzy (Dec 24, 2009)

I love how fluffy he looks =D


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

breathtaking pictures! he is a lean, muscle machine (I'd say mean, too - but I doubt he has a mean bone in his handsome body!!)

You seriously take amazing photos!! 

Kim


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Copley looks so majestic out there killing his pillow pet lol


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey Copley, you have a little loose fuzz there on your ear  
You are the most handsome boy...and look wonderful after your grooming. (you looked darn good before also) Looking forward of pictures of unicorn pillow killing.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

OMG, just googled pillowpet...those things are so funny!!!! They're all fluffy!!! HAVE to get some for my guys...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The unicorn pillowpet survived the night oddly enough! He actually slept with it. Being forced to have a warm bath is more exhausting than a five mile hike to Copley.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Woweee... Copely is just a lovely looking boy!! Looks like he had an absolute blast in the snow! Pillowpet lol... we have similar "toys" in our backyard, but they must stay outside, and I think half the fun for the kids is trying to sneak new toys out and the old ones in lol!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmm, the unicorn pillowpet has passed away after major surgery.


----------

